# how to bill office visit with joint injection?



## jordway (Aug 4, 2014)

Patient presented for chronic left hip pain and provider decided to do a joint injection/aspiration. the injection was 2ml of Xylocain 1% mixed with 1ml of Marcaine 5%, solu-medrol 125mg and depo Medrol 80mg/ml. Can we bill the 20610 with an office visit and modifier 25?? Do we add the J1040 and J2930 also to the billing??? Patient is a Medicare patient so the lidocaine and Marcaine will not be included correct?? First time billing this type of visit.


----------



## nyyankees (Aug 4, 2014)

jordway@keystonehealth.org said:


> Patient presented for chronic left hip pain and provider decided to do a joint injection/aspiration. the injection was 2ml of Xylocain 1% mixed with 1ml of Marcaine 5%, solu-medrol 125mg and depo Medrol 80mg/ml. Can we bill the 20610 with an office visit and modifier 25?? Do we add the J1040 and J2930 also to the billing??? Patient is a Medicare patient so the lidocaine and Marcaine will not be included correct?? First time billing this type of visit.



If patient did NOT present for an injection and in the course of the E&M the doc decides to perform injection then you can add the E&M w/25 modifier. If office paid for drugs then you can bill. I believe the Lidocaine and Marcaine are for numbing the area for the injection but am not 100% sure. If so I would not bill.


----------



## jordway (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you!!!!


----------

